# stb connections



## pjl4114 (Jan 20, 2006)

my stb is the vip211 and the hdtv is sony kd-xbr960. I got a question about how i connected the stb to the hdtv. STB is connnected with component cables to the input 5 of the hdtv. The ota antenna is connected directley to uhf/vhf connector on the sony hdtv. Good analog and hidef PQ with this connection. My question is on the back of the vip211 there is a connector TV set out that i connected to the cable connector of the hdtv. Is this TV set out connection necessary? I can switch back and forth satellite to ota useing input 5 or channel 4 tv set out with the remote. Can anyone tell me the correct way to connection. Thanks for any help in advance from a confused newbie.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

pjl4114 said:


> My question is on the back of the vip211 there is a connector TV set out that i connected to the cable connector of the hdtv. Is this TV set out connection necessary? I can switch back and forth satellite to ota useing input 5 or channel 4 tv set out with the remote. Can anyone tell me the correct way to connection. Thanks for any help in advance from a confused newbie.


No you dont need that connected to your TV.. thats not the point of that connector. All you need connected to your TV is the Component cables.

That TV out is more for running to a cheap VCR or a second portable TV or some other purposes. Not for connecting to your main TV.


----------

